# Instructions for LGB 9001S ?



## psu76

I have a LGB 9001S RIGI DUO Retailer Cable Car / Tramway set but am looking for a pdf of the instructions. Does anyone have a link or pdf? The instructions are different from the regular LGB 900 or 900E sets. Thank you!


----------



## Big Ed

psu76 said:


> I have a LGB 9001S RIGI DUO Retailer Cable Car / Tramway set but am looking for a pdf of the instructions. Does anyone have a link or pdf? The instructions are different from the regular LGB 900 or 900E sets. Thank you!


Did you look in this list yet?


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2974


----------



## psu76

Yes, I did...it is not listed. Thank you for taking the time to help me, though!


----------

